# Index shifter on vintage 5-speed cassette?



## thaibuddie (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a vintage MTB with a 5-spd cassette and the old 130mm spaced hub/dropouts. I want to set this up comfortably for my mom, thus I would like to put indexed shifters on.

What will work?

FYI - Exactly like this bike:

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1985_Mongoose.htm

THANKS!!!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Your mom must be really tall if she can ride a bike _exactly_ like that one.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

This may be useless info, but 6, 7 and 8 are spaced so similarly, an 8 spd shifter will run a 6spd drivetrain. Haven't seen 5 in a while, but I just stock 8 spd grip shift sets at the shop, and use them for all cheapo replacement situations, much easier, and with a minor explanation, everyone just rocks it and smiles. Worth a try if you have an old set floating around....


----------



## thaibuddie (Feb 19, 2009)

Well if changing the cassette is an option I am open to it, though I'd rather just index the 5-speed. 

Are there 6/7 or even 8spd cassettes that will fit on a 130mm spaced wheel?


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I think b/c it's a 5 spd freewheel on a 130 hub, indexing will be hard to achieve. 

-Schmitty-


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

thaibuddie said:


> Well if changing the cassette is an option I am open to it, though I'd rather just index the 5-speed.
> 
> Are there 6/7 or even 8spd cassettes that will fit on a 130mm spaced wheel?


What I'm saying is, if you have a 6, 7 or 8 spd shifter, it may work. I've run 8 spd shifters on 6, 7 and 8 spd drivetrains, and it's been fine. I just haven't tried it on a 5 that I can recall, so I can't say absolutely that it works. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Right.. but I haven't ever seen a 5 spd freewhell with any kind of tooth profile... even if the spacing was ok, seems like it would shift like hell on the road... hell they barely friction shift!

-Schmitty-


----------



## thaibuddie (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, I have noticed friction shifting the thing is less than smooth.

So, I guess my best option would be replacing the cassette with a 6/7/8 speed. Is this possible on the 130mm spaced wheel? 

THANKS!


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

thaibuddie said:


> Yes, I have noticed friction shifting the thing is less than smooth.
> 
> So, I guess my best option would be replacing the cassette with a 6/7/8 speed. Is this possible on the 130mm spaced wheel?
> 
> THANKS!


Campy has 11 sp cassettes on a 130mm hub. Nuff said!


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

'cassette' being the key word.

-Schmitty-


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

thaibuddie said:


> So, I guess my best option would be replacing the *cassette* with a 6/7/8 speed. Is this possible on the 130mm spaced wheel?
> 
> THANKS!


I don't recall anyone ever producing a 5-speed cassette. More than likely, if it is 5-speed it is a freewheel, not a cassette.

5-speed spacing is 5.5mm, which is the same as 6-speed spacing. 7 and 8-speed spacing is 5.0mm.

More importantly, what kind of derailleur is on the bike? If it's pre-indexing then you may have issues getting it to work without a lot of experimentation.


----------



## thaibuddie (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, it is a Suntour 5 speed freewheel. I had just assumed is was a cassette as I am not familiar with anything else. I am assuming that a freewheel is part of the hub and cannot just be swapped-out for a freewheel of more gears?
The original derailer (Suntour MounTech) is what I would like to replace with a more modern indexing derailer. With the knowledge that the spacing is the same as on 6/7/8 speeds, it sounds like I can proceed with that. However I am still curious if it is possible to change the 5 spd freewheel or if it's just part of that wheel and cannot be changed. THANKS!


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

The freewheel can be changed. Your best bet will probably be to find an index compatible 6 speed freewheel and a matching 6-speed shifter and derailleur.


----------



## thaibuddie (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds good muddybuddy, and recommendations? Are freewheels pretty universal or is there a specific type I will be looking for?


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_e-f.html#freewheel is a good read to learn more about freewheels.


----------

